# Using mobile data instead of broadband



## wishbone (26 Jan 2015)

My OAP Parents have a phone line which they don't really use.  It was kept primarily for their Eircom PhoneWatch alarm and the odd call from a relative abroad.

Now with the new budget changes it is costing them to keep the line for very little use and to top it Eircom have proposed a new camera type alarm which no longer needs the phone line. In short now the only reason for the phone is to receive calls from our relative (who can ring Irish landlines for free).

My dad already tops up on average 20e a month with his Vodafone mobile.
He does not have broadband.

So what I have proposed is that he gets rid of the phoneline and signs up to this service from Vodafone http://www.vodafone.ie/pay-as-you-go-plans/ 
If I'm not mistaken he will get a load of calls and text and data for free which means he can use Skype or SIP to speak to the relative and it won't cost him (or the relative) a penny as he is already spending give or take 20e a month anyway.  

What I'm unsure of is - is this a good service?
What does it mean you get this for 10e of your 20e topup- does that mean you still have 10e to spend on calls and texts to other networks?
What about other providers?  I see three offer something similar but is it as good/better/worse?  [broken link removed]


----------



## pinkie123 (26 Jan 2015)

sorry no answer to the mobile question but I have had phonewatch since 2008 with no phone line. Just uses an SIM card.


----------



## dub_nerd (26 Jan 2015)

Just be careful about assuming you will be able to use Skype or SIP over a mobile data connection. Although you won't generally find it written down, some of the mobile providers actively nobble VoIP on their data connections. I think it might have been Vodafone that does or did sell an add-on specifically to "provide the quality required for VoIP calls" ... which basically meant "you have to pay us more to stop us scrambling VoIP". I would recommend trying out any proposed scheme before you commit to it. Personally I regularly use a Vodafone PAYG mobile data connection on which I regularly get 12 Mbps, but I can't get SIP to work over it (though I plan to try again shortly with a new version of the Bria SIP client).

On the other hand, the foreign relative might be able to use VoIP to call the Irish mobile if they have broadband. The betamax services offer prices as low as a few cent a minute to Irish mobiles. (I'm not endorsing them, just happen to be a long time user of poivy.com).


----------



## Leo (26 Jan 2015)

wishbone said:


> Now with the new budget changes it is costing them to keep the line for very little use and to top it Eircom have proposed a new camera type alarm which no longer needs the phone line.



Not the core topic here I know, but those camera based systems are a poor choice. 

The PhoneWatch systems only trigger once the intruder is already inside. You'd be better off with a proper perimeter protection system that will trigger as someone attempts to break in. The alternatives work out a lot cheaper than PhoneWatch as well.


----------



## wishbone (27 Jan 2015)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

pinkie123, I'll get Dad to ask about a SIM based service for Phonewatch.
dub_nerd, I'll check out betamax services for sure, might be handy! and the throttling issue.
Leo, I will mention about the camera issues to my Dad, I believe he said that the cameras might have been trained on the windows and seemed to think it was while someone was messing with them but I'll get him to double check - as it would be too late if someone was in the house of course.


----------



## Leo (27 Jan 2015)

wishbone said:


> Leo, I will mention about the camera issues to my Dad, I believe he said that the cameras might have been trained on the windows and seemed to think it was while someone was messing with them but I'll get him to double check - as it would be too late if someone was in the house of course.



They will only record a picture if motion is detected within their range while that area is armed. The PIR sensors they use will not pick up motion outside a window, only once they are already inside. If this is an area of the house that would be in use while your father is home, then you can't arm that area at all while he's there.

Be very wary of PW salespeople overselling the capabilities of their very limited offering.


----------



## wishbone (27 Jan 2015)

Leo said:


> Be very wary of PW salespeople



What's a PW salesperson?


----------



## wishbone (12 Feb 2015)

Thanks sahd, must have been a brain burp there!


----------

